# Catch dogs in the Gainesville/Ocala FL area



## rcardell2009 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys. New to hog hunting and need some help. I wanna see if my cane corso will hunt. Anyone in the area that has experience training catch dogs hit me up and well work something out. Maybe a pup out of the first litter when I breed.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would caution you NOT to get attached to hog dogs. It looks like he is already loved and well cared for, as are my Labs. Mine will also bay a hog - but I will not let them do it anymore. We have 4 Plotts and 3 Catahoulas that are dedicated to pigs and live in a kennel.

What I'm trying to say in a roundabout way, is you will get your heart broken when a family member that lives IN YOUR HOUSE is eviscerated or killed outright. I TRY not to get too attached to my work dogs, but it is never easy stitching them up or watching them die in your arms.


----------



## rcardell2009 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, that's some pretty heavy stuff. But that brings me to a dilemma. I feel that cane corso's in general are headed towards the couch or show ring. I mean theyre rumored to come from the roman times of fighting in the arena then moving on to big game hunting. I'm not saying im for fighting dogs in a arena, but it's sad to watch such an impressive breed not be used. I guess it's better than possibly being labeled like the pitbull has been. Well anyway. Long story short. I have a dog. And I want to help the breed, but why would I bred a dog to make hunting dogs if I don't even know if she has it in her?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You need to study genetics prior to becoming a breeder if you really want to improve the breed.

Just letting two dogs mate will not help the breed.

Most of the people on this forum dont even know what a catch dog is, go to the Georgia GON forum and there is a bunch of people on there that hog hunt on a regular basis and can help you.

Sasha and Abby gave you realistic advice, catch dogs live a short brutal life.


----------



## rcardell2009 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on proper breeding. I'll check out the other forum.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with AidanK,

Invest in kevlar cut vests for your dogs. They're worth the money. I have a few buddies that are using them now after many years of wounded dogs and they are very happy with not having to put down dogs and a lot less sewing. Good dogs are worth protecting.

xdeano


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am a police K-9 Handler, trainer and avid hunter and I had a Plott trained to catch and I sewed him shut 3x before I quit all together... Hogs are nasty, and its too hard not to befriend a dog that lives with you. My K-9 lives in the kennel(where the Plott should have) just so I don't get too attached to her, I know some day she will fall to a knife or gun and that is just a brutal reality. I am not trying to offend anyone but work dogs should be viewed as a tool, not a pet.

edit* rcardell, that is a pretty animal, for a non-lab


----------

